# Topics > Books >  The Big Nine: How the Tech Titans and Their Thinking Machines Could Warp Humanity, Amy Webb, 2019

## Airicist

"The Big Nine: How the Tech Titans and Their Thinking Machines Could Warp Humanity" on Amazon

by Amy Webb
March 5, 2019

politics-prose.com/book/9781541773752

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Big Nine, book review: Visions of an AI-dominated future"
Futurist Amy Webb speculates on the development and implementation of artificial intelligence in the coming decades. Will the outcome be benign, chaotic or disastrous?

by Wendy M Grossman
October 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The future of AI depends on 9 companies. If they fail, we’re doomed."

by Ben Dickson
October 5, 2020

----------

